# can I freeze this soup??



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I love Olive Garden's Zuppa Tascana (potato and sausage soup). So, I have been looking for the recipe.. Well, I found one and it is wonderful.....but it is a huge pot... So, can I freeze it?

It has Itl. sausage, potatoes, garlic, onions, milk, ckn stock, red pepper in it...? I didn't know if it would change the texture of the potatoes... Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Often potatoes get a weird texture when frozen. Try taking a tiny container and freezing a sample tonight. Tomorrow take it out and sample it - see how you like it. Then you'll know if you can freeze it or if you are eating zuppa tascana for every meal this week!


----------



## rdhdstpchild (Jul 13, 2009)

Care to share that recipe??


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I found the recipe on the Tuscan Recipe site.. I have tried 4 others and this one taste just like the OG's .... If you can't find it let me know and I will post it...


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I've found that potatoes in soup get a little weird when frozen, but that if I out them in last and don't let them cook all the way, then freeze the soup when they're "al dente" and still slightly firm, they hold up better and don't get as grainy or mushy on the reheat.

This is the smaller recipe I use, and it's extremely similar to Olive Garden's if you use real bacon dices instead of imitation Bacon Bits.


----------

